# new wheels



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guy's just got my new wheels put on today that i ordered from wheelmax i had my friend to paint my drums and callipers to set them off alittle more let me know you think.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i like them a lot, very nice!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Not bad. What size did you go with? Do you have suspension work done?


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks i went with 18x8.5 and have had no problems, and no suspension work done at all!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, they actually look pretty nice on the GTO. Nice choice travy.

mac


----------

